# FRACTIONAL FLOW RESERVE cpt 93571



## mamk1972 (Jun 6, 2012)

Our cardiologist is doing a heart cath but then calls in the cardiology interventionalist to do the ffr procedure(93571). Can this be done separately by two physician? Or is there another code for the ffr(93571) procedure for the cardiology interventionalist to be done separately.? 

MaryAnn


----------



## deeva456 (Jun 23, 2012)

93571 is an add-on code to the heart cath procedure. The interventionalist will not be able to bill this if he did not perform the heart cath himself.  

Good luck!
Dolores


----------



## amym (Jun 12, 2014)

*Billing FFR 93571*

Our cardiologist is doing a heart cath but then calls in the cardiology interventionalist to do the ffr procedure(93571).  I have read one of the responses on the AAPC that states the cath has to be performed in conjunction with FFR by the same physician.  Where can I find supporting literature to present to my doctors?  -Thanks in advance.


----------

